# Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage



## Dok (27. Mai 2004)

Puretec hat in en letzten zwei Tagen die php, GD und mySQL-Version der Server aktualisiert, sowie Änderungen an der Config des Apache-Webservers vorgenommen.
Bei letzterer Änderung kam es zu einem Fehler so das fast die gesamten XXL-Serverkunden von Putetec (1&1) und Schlund für 6 Stunden vom Netz waren.

Wir und vor allem Puretec bittet dies zu entschuldigen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2004)

*Serverausfall*

Heute mittag ab ca. 15 Uhr bis um 21 Uhr 40 hatte Puretec Probleme, so dass der Server mit unserem Forum nicht erreichbar war.

Wie Ihr schon gemerjkt habt, scheint jetzt alles wieder zu funzen, wenn es auch für Puretec sehr lange gedauert hat, bis sie das wieder im Griff hatten. 

Da waren wir bisher von den Jungs Besseres gewohnt.


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Serverausfall*

Jo - das letzte mal gings schneller


----------



## hardliner (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Na wenigstens läufts wieder.

Never Cange a running System :q


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Na dann, ich hoffe die meinen die Entschuldigung auch Ernst! #6 
dachte schon an dotcomtod   und hab schon mal die große Keule
auf den Tisch gelegt..
Aber gut, 6 Stunden im dem Geschäft Ausfall...
Da würd ich noch mal richtig meckern...

Gernot #4


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Puh, Gott sei Dank gehts wieder. War das Langweilig bis eben.


----------



## Lengjäger (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Das sowas nicht nochmal passiert.  #d 
Deswegen musste ich tatsächlich heute zur Abwechslung ARBEITEN.  :q


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Hey Dok....vielleicht ist es an der Zeit daß Du Dir (uns) einen eigenen dicken Server in den Keller stellst :m. Ich weiß über 5000 gute Gründe, die dafür sprechen #:   

MfG
Martin


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*



> Puh, Gott sei Dank gehts wieder. War das Langweilig bis eben.




Oh mann ja wirklich   Ich hab sogar den Geschirrspüler leergeräumt und Leergut weggebracht :q


----------



## theactor (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

I mean, shit happens; 
6 Stunden offline ist nun wirklich zu verkraften... aber wenn's nu schlimmer wäre. SCHLIMM!
What would I be without Board mittlerweile .. 
#6 Sönke


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Oh man,

6 hours without AB what a s...., aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
So wurden ein paar Hemden gebügelt, Vorfacher geknotet und alle 5 Min geguckt ob es wieder geht   Und nu geht es wieder I'm lucky


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Hätt ich das vorher gewusst, wie Langweilig Euch heut war, hätt ich Euch, selbstlos wie ich nunmal bin, mit zum Teichentschlammen eingeladen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Nie mehr solch eine FOLTER


----------



## Laksos (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Ich stand kurz davor, nach Jahren meinen 2. Eintrag ins Gästebuch zu tippeln, dat ging nämlich noch! 

Das nächste Mal treffen wir uns also mit 5000 Boardies im Gästebuch!  :m 

(Viel Spaß, Dok!   )


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

@ oh-nemo, 

haste es noch nicht gelesen das AB geht am 1. Juni für 72 STD wg Wartungsarbeiten vom Netz   













Dann wär auch ich fertich.........


----------



## janxgeist (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

OK, das ist ein Provider die müssen sich gegen Serverausfälle absichern, aber wie das so geht in der EDV, meistens kommt eines zum andern und dann ist der Ausfall da. Bei der Komplexität die das ganze mittlerweile angenommen hat - Denial of Service Angriffe etc. inklusive - da kann mann froh sein wenn es bei ein paar Stunden Ausfall bleibt. 

 Bei einem eigenen Server im Keller scheint es mir fraglich ob die Ausfallsicherheit wie sie in einem Rechenzentrum erreicht werden kann überhaupt möglich ist.

 (Unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung, Klimatisierung, Redundante Internetverbindungen, Cold Standby Geräte oder Clustering etc...)

 mfG


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

@ Geraetefetischist,

tja das wäre was gewesen, aber ohne AB und dessen PN's klappt es nicht mit Schlamm schleppen    :m


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Sorry janxgeist,
aber da mus ich mal dagengenhalten.
Ich bin auch schon einige Jahren in Geschäften in diesem unserm schönen Land unterwegs. Aber was Service, Zuverlässigkeit und Punklichkeit bei sowas angeht und das dann nicht klappt. bekomme ich immer nen Eisklummpen übern Bauchnabel.
Dafür bekommen einige sehr viel Geld. 1&1 hat ziemlich den Mund vollgenommen. Und einen schönen Glaspalast mittlerweile...

Und:





> aber wie das so geht in der EDV


nach dem Motto :Uns kann keiner aber, im Prinizip können Sie uns alle!

Nee nich nicht mit mir...

Aber nichts für ungut
Gernot #h


----------



## janxgeist (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry janxgeist,
> aber da mus ich mal dagengenhalten.
> Ich bin auch schon einige Jahren in Geschäften in diesem unserm schönen Land unterwegs. Aber was Service, Zuverlässigkeit und Punklichkeit bei sowas angeht und das dann nicht klappt. bekomme ich immer nen Eisklummpen übern Bauchnabel.
> Dafür bekommen einige sehr viel Geld. 1&1 hat ziemlich den Mund vollgenommen. Und einen schönen Glaspalast mittlerweile...
> ...


 Hallo Gernot,
 über die Qualität von 1&1 kann und will ich mich nicht auslassen. Es ist mir auch klar, daß zum Thema Uptime oft viel versprochen und wenig gehalten wird. Es ging mir im Kern um zwei Punkte:

  1. Niemand kann behaupten sein System wäre absolut ausfallsicher, soetwas gibt es nicht. 

 2. Es dürfte schwierig werden mit einem eigenen Server die Ausfallsicherheit zu erreichen die in einen Rechenzentrum erreicht werden *kann*. 

 In welchem Umfang 1&1 derartige Möglichkeiten tatsächlich einsetzt um seine Server vor Ausfällen zu schützen steht auf einem anderen Blatt - waren 1&1 nicht die denen vor ein paar Jahren mal ein EMC System so gründlich abgeraucht ist daß es zum Totalverlust der darauf gespeicherten Daten kam?

  mfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Das AB hat ja schon diverse "Versuche" mit diversen Anbieter hinter sich und ist dann nicht umsonst bei 1+ 1 gelandet. Müsst Ihr mal mit Dok reden, was der schon an schlaflosen Nächten wegen der andren Provider hinter sich hatte.
Da muss man gerechterweise sagen, das 1+1 bisher wirklich die beste Leistung abgeliefert hat.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Geschichte gestern ein einmaliger "Ausrutscher" bleibt.


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Jo - dem kann ich guten Gewissens beipflichten... Ich habe, mal vom AB abgesehen, auch schon tolle Spielchen mit weitaus kleineren Accounts hinter mir...
In einem Fall allerdings hat mir ein persönlicher Kontakt zum Wiederverkäufer des Hosters der Vereinsseite, die ich mit betreue, Wechselspielchen erspart. Auch ihm war viel an einer weiteren Zusammenarbeit gelegen, so dass wir nun bessere Leistungen zu geringer erhöhten Kosten haben...
Man muß wirklich sagen, dass Fairness vorgehen sollte. Es gibt sicherlich viele Anbieter, aber nur wenige, auf die man sich verlassen kann.
Bislang gehört 1&1 definitiv dazu!


----------



## Kunze (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Hallo!

Huhh - bloß gut das es wieder funktioniert.

Wußte vor Schreck garn nicht, wo ich hinsurfen wollte/ sollte... #h


----------



## detlefb (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

Da muß ich Fanky zustimmen.
Versprechen, Garantie, Uptime..... alles Schlagworte. Entscheidend ist was passiert, wenn etwas passiert und wie schnell das geht.  
Und 6 Std Downtime ist echt nicht die Welt da kenne ganz andere Zeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*



> Und 6 Std Downtime ist echt nicht die Welt da kenne ganz andere Zeiten.


Ist alles relativ wenn man AB - süchig ist)
Zudem war man ja bisher von den Jungs einfach Besseres/Schnelleres gewohnt.

Aber man kann ja imer hoffen ,dass dies das einzige MAl bleibt, dass man stundenlang vom AB ausgesperrt bleibt.


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

manoman,
6 stunden-da haetten wir ja beinahe zeit genug zum angeln gehabt-lach 
mike


----------



## Medo (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*

@Thomas 9904



> Aber man kann ja imer hoffen ,dass dies das einzige MAl bleibt, dass man stundenlang vom AB ausgesperrt bleibt.


Dafür haben wir uns aber Persönlich mal was zu sagen gehabt,
was auch ganz nett war.

Bin an der Bananensache dran!!

Gruss aus dem Norden


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Heutiger Serverausfall und die Probleme der letzten 2 Tage*



> Dafür haben wir uns aber Persönlich mal was zu sagen gehabt,
> was auch ganz nett war.


Stimmt natürlich auch)))))))


----------

